# Oops



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.the4x4channel.com/play.php?vid=163


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wow that sucks maybe he soulda bought elkas lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I hate the internet offshore. It is too slow to be able to watch the vid. Will have to watch it when i get home.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Can you say "face plant"


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

that could have been real bad


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I wonder is he is as hurt as his pride is. :haha:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it definitely could have been bad. he aight tho


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that might have left a mark


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

I think the confidence factor just went out the door!!!!!


----------



## billythecow (May 25, 2009)

wow... that sucks


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Dang it boy, Thought I was the only one famous for that dismount!!!


----------



## boogieandbride (Feb 10, 2009)

You can hear his helmet hit the rack!!


----------

